# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Multa a iberdrola por manipular

## termopar

> *Multa de 25 millones a Iberdrola por manipular el mercado eléctrico*
> 
> La Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC) ha impuesto una sanción de 25 millones de euros a Iberdrola Generación, al considerar probada la manipulación del precio de la energía eléctrica en 2013, algo calificado de conducta muy grave. En concreto, según el organismo, la eléctrica manipuló fraudulentamente el mercado mediante incrementos del precio de la oferta de las centrales hidráulicas de los ríos Duero, Sil y Tajo, entre el 30 de noviembre de 2013 y el 23 de diciembre de 2013. Las sospechas de manipulación en 2013 llevaron al Gobierno a cambiar todo el sistema de fijación de precios para evitar que la luz subiera de golpe casi el 11%, en lo que se llamó 'el tarifazo' de la subasta.
> 
> Las sospechas de manipulación en 2013 llevaron al Gobierno a cambiar todo el sistema de fijación de precios
> Según la Ley del Sector Eléctrico esta actuación de Iberdrola se determina como infracción “muy grave” al considerarla una manipulación fraudulenta tendente a alterar el precio de la energía eléctrica o la medición de las cantidades suministradas. Contra esta decisión Iberdrola Generación podrá interponer recurso contencioso-administrativo ante la Audiencia Nacional, en un plazo de dos meses, cosa que tiene previsto realizar, según fuentes de la compañía. La asociación de consumidores Facua ha manifestado que la sanción de 25 millones le parece ridícula porque cree que no tiene efecto disuasorio.
> 
> 
> Esta actuación coincidió con las semanas previas a la subasta trimestral, denominada Cesur, celebrada el 19 de diciembre de 2013. Dicha subasta fue suspendida por el Gobierno y anulada por el organismo al encontrar “movimientos anómalos” en su ejecución. La subasta, a la que concurrían, entre otros agentes, las eléctricas encargadas del suministro regulado (Endesa, Gas Natural Fenosa, Iberdrola, HC y E.ON), arrojó un inesperado aumento del 26,5%, disparándose el precio hasta los 61,83 euros por megavatio/hora (MWh), muy por encima de los 47,58 euros de la anterior subasta de septiembre.
> ...


Más razones para reconocer y confirmar la existencia de una oligarquía eléctrica. Y mientras tanto, hay gente en pobreza energética a la que se le condena a vivir sin electricidad.

Referencia: http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...58_123419.html

----------

NoRegistrado (01-dic-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Morales de Labra también lo publica. Vergonzoso. Yo las nacionalizaba de nuevo 



> ¿Se acabaron los juegos con el agua?
> 
> Publicado el 01/12/2015| Deja un comentario 
> 
> 
> Han sido necesarios dos años desde que ocurrieran los hechos; pero finalmente ha sucedido: el supervisor del mercado eléctrico ha sancionado a Iberdrola por haber manipulado fraudulentamente el mercado eléctrico utilizando para ello sus centrales hidroeléctricas.
> 
> Si me sigues, sabrás que mis denuncias sobre cómo la gestión del agua embalsada se utiliza para determinar el precio de la electricidad en España son tan numerosas que hay quien no duda en calificar mi actitud de obsesiva. Estoy convencido de que el tiempo me dará la razón. Está empezando a hacerlo.
> 
> ...


http://jorpow.com/2015/12/01/se-acab...s-con-el-agua/

Por no hablar del uso del agua sin ningún tipo de criterio en los desembalses. Un agua que tiene unas concesiones que habría que revisar y recuperar su control.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (01-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Y esto es lo que ganan sus acciones en bolsa en estos años en los que la pobreza energética y la factura han subido en España:

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pobrecitos, que ganan poco.
Propongo una colecta para que puedan llegar a fin de mes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

